# For future reference



## mrsb (Jul 6, 2011)

I live in the UK and I was wondering what wormer and flea treatment/preventative's are the best to use? I have done a search but alot of the answers are from people in the US and I am not sure that I can get some of the treatments here. Thanks x


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Flea treatments i would stick with Frontline. Always used it and never had a problem with it. Wormer: For puppies i use Drontol Pink oral suspension liquid. It's useable upto a Year old of age. Its also really safe and its very very rare you can overdose on it, thinking about it i dont even think you can! lol Hope that helps. (Both are available from pet stores)


----------



## mrsb (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you thats a big help  xxx


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Thats ok! Its not a hard question to answer . Got a puppy or dog to share with us?


----------



## mrsb (Jul 6, 2011)

Hopefully I will be coming home with one today, if everything checks out ok. I am so excited, I've had to get up because I cant sleep!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

OOOH! Goood Luck! whats he/she like?  Its always anxious waiting to get a puppy!


----------



## mrsb (Jul 6, 2011)

Shes black, tan and white and sooo cute! I just hope everythings ok when we go and look at her, as we've sort of fallen in love lol  My husbands parents are taking us at 1m xxx


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Aww she sounds gorgeous. You must  post photos when (if) you get her


----------



## mrsb (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh I will lol!  I can imagine I shall get a bit obsessive with my camera! xxx

Thanks for the friend add, I was just about to add you!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

ohh i do hope so! lol

Hahah great minds and all that ..  

I've got looads of photos on here you can look at. But id like some in return please! lol


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

Ohh I bet you are SO excited today!!
When Calista was under 1kg I was given panacur paste for worming... after she grew a bit she was given advocat spot on treatment, which is supposed to treat worms any other internal/external parasites.


----------



## mrsb (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you both for your advice! I was very excited! I finally have a baby! xxx


----------

